# Part number K & N filter?



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Its a 33-2966 for the drop in filter =].


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have this in my eco 2012 btw...and I like the throttle response. Its not a big difference but the average joe can notice it lol. I love KN filters.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go to amazon.com Just ordered mine for $41.97 with free shipping! about 10 bucks cheaper than the local parts stores...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Believe it or not...but I got mine BRAND NEW on ebay for 9.95 in its original packaging lol. plus 10.00 to ship it.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Believe it or not...but I got mine BRAND NEW on ebay for 9.95 in its original packaging lol. plus 10.00 to ship it.


Man! Great deal........ To bad we couldn't all get that deal


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I know why I got it that cheap lol...
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks to all.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dyver said:


> Thanks to all.


Your welcome =]. Post your installation photos on here when you get it so we know you put in a K/N hahaha.


----------

